# Just got an Acanthoscurria geniculata, any advice?



## CoinJar (Sep 7, 2015)

I return once again from a long absence (been working two jobs to save up for a move and to start repaying student loans), but anywayyy...

I've decided to diversify my collection which currently consists of 4 G. Rosea adults (3 females and 1 male) and a juvenile female B. Smithi (got her when she was about 1.5", most recent molt confirmed she is 100% female, woo!); so I have ordered two new specimens from Ken The Bug Guy which have yet to arrive.

One is a Red Trapdoor Spider (not a T so I understand this belongs in another forum), but the other is an unsexed 2.5" Acanthoscurria geniculate (or Giant White Knee).

Other than general advice for caring for this T, I have some other questions about it also as the information I have found elsewhere online has been very contradictory: 

1 - What is the expected lifespan? Some sources say 3-5 years max for a female, while others claim the lifespan is comparable to a B. smithi.

2 - Are these docile T's or are they Lightning/Teleport biters that I should be highly careful with?

3 - Are there any particular items I should include in the housing or is the standard Hide/Substrate/Water-dish enough?

Looking forward to answers from experienced keepers


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 7, 2015)

1 - I have no idea, hopefully someone else can help you on that

2 - genics are rather defensive, feeding and maintenance should be done with tongs, I can figure they can be quite fast as well for a terrestrial. These are great spiders and great eaters. (PS. Never get complacent around any T, no mater how "docile" you may think it is, anything can go wrong and Ts are very unpredictable)

3 - I think deep dry substrate, waterdish and a hide is suitable, just keep hard objects away from the sides. I think a damp spot on one side of the enclosure which is occasionally rotated when dried out is also suitable. I've never owned these so hopefully someone with experience on these species can help you further care wise.


----------



## EulersK (Sep 7, 2015)

1) As with any tarantula, the life span will vary wildly depending on your husbandry and even where you live. Want it to live a very long time? Feed it sparingly, which will delay molts. Although, I wouldn't recommend this. They aren't the fastest growers, and 3-4 years sounds way off base in my opinion. 

2) Yes, they are very fast for terrestrials, and will bite anything that gets close. A long paintbrush and tones are a necessity with this spider, even more than a P. murinus. Aggressive, aggressive, aggressive. Honestly though, I'm not even sure if they're aggressive or just have insatiable appetites. Regardless, keep your fingers away from it. 

3) As with any terrestrial, a hide and water dish will suffice. This species likes it mildly humid, so moisten one corner as often as you need. If it starts hanging around the water dish a lot, then that's a sign you need higher humidity. If it constantly roams, then the humidity is too high. 

Some side advice: Don't bother trying to tong feed this T. As aggressive as they are with their take downs, the risk of a broken fang is just too high. Trust me, this species doesn't need your help! This is one of my favorite species, I hope you enjoy yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KristinaMG (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm not an expert on these, since I've only had mine for about 2 months.  He is 1.5 inches now, has molted once in my care, a few weeks ago.  Right now he's one of my favorites though.  Never rejects a meal except when he was premolt.  Fast and aggressive little hunter so it's fun to watch him eat.  He is almost always in the open, even though he has cleared out a den under his cork bark.  When I open the enclosure for feeding or maintenance he always retreats to his den until I'm done, but is right back out once it's 'safe' again.  Active, visible, good eater, fast growing=my favorite kind of T.


----------



## Ethan4791 (Sep 7, 2015)

Unless I'm mistaken 3-5 years is how long it takes them to mature not their lifespan


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 7, 2015)

Great choice, a true hobby classic.  Big, beautiful, & hardy.

Genic males live around 3 to 4 years, females probably 15 or so.  Species from dry and/or temperate climates  (Brachypelma, Aphonopelma, etc) grow slow, mature slower, and live longer.  Tropicals from rainier climates do everything on a shorter time table with females living 10 up to maybe 20 years for some.  The actual longevity of geniculata is in between the two you were told; so don't look to those sources for reliable information.  

I keep mine on slightly moist bagged topsoil (I can't stand cocofiber), with moderate cross ventilation.  They get a piece of cork and a water bowl (I use disposable ones, soufflé cups, as they'll periodically deposit boluses and feces in them).  They're almost always hungry.  Feed slings and juveniles 2 or 3 times a week until premolt.  My adult and subadult females get fed half a dozen crickets per feeding, twice a month.  I've never had a defensive pose from mine (some people have), but they're high strung, unpredictable, and strike fast.  Please don't handle yours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skar (Sep 8, 2015)

They are one of my favorites, except for the hairs they are the best.
Not a spider I would handle but allot of fun to own. I prefer peat moss for substrate.
Here's a pic for viewing pleasure


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 8, 2015)

Had (female) "Genics" who lived 12 years with no problems, one hit 14, then R.I.P
They are not defensive (at least for me) nor fast, but of course they aren't lazy cute pet rocks like "Grammos" as well. A comfortable settled "Genic" in his/her enclosure would think that everything comes in the enclosure is.. food 

Mine were probably, along with a female _Lasiodora difficilis_ had long time ago, the best eaters ever of my collection. Really.
Once one of my "Genics", for a test, refused a prey only few hours prior to a molt. They are like "Slimer" of "Ghostbusters", always hungry. Easy to care. I keep mine a bit moist, but just a bit. I overfil a little the water dish, and their fine (adults, i mean) because where i live, humidity could be a bit higher.

I keep a good part of the enclosure bone dry. Never had a problem. Great T's, one of my fav.

As for the hide.. all of my "Genics" had/have a cork bark hide, but they are the BEST display T's ever. No matter how many people are looking at them.. "Genics" loves to stay in the open (at least all the "Genics" i had).
One of the best display T.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 9, 2015)

CoinJar said:


> 1 - What is the expected lifespan? Some sources say 3-5 years max for a female, while others claim the lifespan is comparable to a B. smithi.
> 
> 2 - Are these docile T's or are they Lightning/Teleport biters that I should be highly careful with?
> 
> ...


CLICKY - first post, scroll down beneath the pictures. Should give an idea.


----------



## CoinJar (Sep 9, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the info, I'll try to be more cautious around this one than with my Rosehairs. I actually leaned a lesson recently with the rosies, as one tagged my arm as I was cleaning feces from the side of her tank. No more painful than a sweat bee sting, but still not a pleasant experience. 

My package from Ken The Bug Guy is currently "on Fedex vehicle to destination" so I should have them in a matter of hours now. I'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 10, 2015)

CoinJar said:


> Thanks for all the info, I'll try to be more cautious around this one than with my Rosehairs. I actually leaned a lesson recently with the rosies, as one tagged my arm as I was cleaning feces from the side of her tank. No more painful than a sweat bee sting, but still not a pleasant experience.
> 
> My package from Ken The Bug Guy is currently "on Fedex vehicle to destination" so I should have them in a matter of hours now. I'll be sure to post pics!


Please use tongs when doing maintenance, and not your hands.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 10, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Please use tongs when doing maintenance, and not your hands.



+1.  A lot of tarantulas have a very positive feeding response and in a millisecond will strike anything they think might be prey.  You do not want an adult genic mistaking your finger for something edible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 10, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> +1.  A lot of tarantulas have a very positive feeding response and in a millisecond will strike anything they think might be prey.  You do not want an adult genic mistaking your finger for something edible.


^^^ this!
My genic strikes and anything and everything and she's only ab 3.5". Just wait til they get full grown!  Confidence often comes with size and these guys get pretty big!!


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 10, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> ^^^ this!
> My genic strikes and anything and everything and she's only ab 3.5". Just wait til they get full grown!  Confidence often comes with size and these guys get pretty big!!



They get 8", and are very strong.


----------



## Pancakensyrup (Sep 12, 2015)

I've only had my A. Gen for about 3 months she's about 6" and yes she moves as quick as lightning espesh for food....she's always out except when she got food or cleaning herself then she's in her hide 

She has a bowl of water which is kept topped up and spray every 3-4 days she dosent hang around her water bowl...all though I've seen her drink from it on occasion which is cool and she dosent mooch round her cage that much either so  think I got that bit right lol 

As for feeding she's not refused anything that's gone in the tank and she will eat...and eat....and eat....and eat and always takes it like she's never been fed!!!


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pancakensyrup said:


> I've only had my A. Gen for about 3 months she's about 6" and yes she moves as quick as lightning espesh for food....she's always out except when she got food or cleaning herself then she's in her hide
> 
> She has a bowl of water which is kept topped up and spray every 3-4 days she dosent hang around her water bowl...all though I've seen her drink from it on occasion which is cool and she dosent mooch round her cage that much either so  think I got that bit right lol
> 
> As for feeding she's not refused anything that's gone in the tank and she will eat...and eat....and eat....and eat and always takes it like she's never been fed!!!



Spraying only blows hairs airborne, and isn't needed in anyways.  To add moisture/humidity, sprinkle a little water on the substrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skar (Sep 12, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Spraying only blows hairs airborne, and isn't needed in anyways.  To add moisture/humidity, sprinkle a little water on the substrate.


Do you possess any reference or literature to this ??

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 12, 2015)

skar said:


> Do you possess any reference or literature to this ??


I don't think he really needs to for something like this. Just seems like basic physics to me.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skar (Sep 12, 2015)

Which basic physics law state's : misting causes airborne tarantula hair ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 12, 2015)

skar said:


> Which basic physics law state's : misting causes airborne tarantula hair ??


Now you're just being ridiculous. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skar (Sep 12, 2015)

Ya... Your right. It would be Murphy's Law !!
Seriously I've not heard of misting causing the observed accusation.
I see it being possible just not absolute. Shrug

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Sep 12, 2015)

skar said:


> Which basic physics law state's : misting causes airborne tarantula hair ??


Urticating setae will eventually sit on the top of everything in the enclosure. Each one kicked off has to go somewhere, and so they just sit, waiting. Misting bottles use a pressurized system for sending water out a tiny hole. Each spray has both air and water in it, and when these are moving towards setae, the setae go airborne.

You have to keep in mind, that they are designed to go into the air, and enter mucous membranes. They have been evolved to be highly brittle, and extremely lightweight. The tarantula can flick them off weeks ago, and a mammal trouncing around in their area will stir them up. I had a cricket actually died from these setae after it ran around the enclosure of a tarantula that had molted a few weeks back. These setae just sitting around were enough to maim that cricket, and it died about 20 minutes later.

Poec54 has owned a lot of spiders, and through experience, knows just how little is needed to disturb them. Ask about his "Theraphosa Suit". Breathing into a NW terrestrial enclosure can be pretty bad as it is, but misting with pressurized water and air, you're asking for trouble.

Hope that helps explain it a bit better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 13, 2015)

Right, all you have to do is see a cloud of hairs floating when they kick them, to know that they're made to stay airborne for as long as possible, to work against animals of all sizes.  If they fell fast, they wouldn't be nearly as effective.  

Some NW's (maybe all?) intentionally kick them off around their retreats as a defense system, like barbed wire, including their silk molting mat.  I never believed that Avic hairs were an effective deterrent, but I developed a sensitivity to them after exposure to a large import shipment (400 Avic avics).  From that day forward, doing basic/minimal cage maintenance with Avics, my wrists itch for days.  I've never seen any of my Avics kicking hairs, but they must have them all over the silk, and it doesn't take much to get them airborne, maybe even my breathing is sufficient.  

Misting substrate of NW's as asking for trouble.  If you're wanting to moisten the substrate and/or increase the humidity, randomly sprinkling water is a far better way to achieve that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 13, 2015)

Or use a syringe and water through the ventilation, this way there is no open area and thus almost zero chance of hair contact.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Sep 13, 2015)

I really need one of these syringes for watering. I have a fruit fly trap that is drying out. I taped the upside-down funnel to the glass, and a syringe would be perfect for adding water to that.

I have a tiny little "turkey baster" looking device, but it's only 1.5" long total. It's great for adding droplets of water to a slings enclosure. The drops just sit wherever I put them. Once they get a bit bigger, the syringe technique can take over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah a syringe is like a flashlight, I'm basically lost without one.

This summer both broke and I had a heck of a time locating replacements....every time I inquired as to buying one I was looked at like I was a heroine addict, which was kind of annoying.....I even would show pics of enclosures to show exactly why it was needed and how it was used....I was always offered syringes I guess, it was the needle I had trouble procuring....damn thing's basically worthless without the needle when watering deli cups.  I hated the few weeks I spent without one....PITA it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pancakensyrup (Sep 13, 2015)

Good point although I've never stuck my face in the viv....there's a potential bitey thing in there lol and always wash my hands and arms after I've opened the doors...I understand with the kicking the hairs up with a spray bottle...will use a syringe got a spare one unused from kids medicine....how about A.avic with them being up top? I did think about hot glueing a small shelf near the end of her web tunnel and putting a small water dish on it for it


----------



## CoinJar (Sep 13, 2015)

*Here they are!*

Sorry for the delay, work work work and more work. Anyway, my package from Ken The Bug Guy came and both specimens were beautiful and healthy. The Giant White Knee was smaller than I expected but still a beauty.

The last two images are of the Trapdoor, not a T but still pretty awesome 







AND, here is my new Mexican Red Rump sling that I got from a local breeder. So tiny...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skar (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm jealous of your trap door spider.
I would really like one of those... 

As for the hairs going airborne; that's a disappointment for me.
I haven't noticed it before but I will be considering your observation(s).


----------



## cold blood (Sep 13, 2015)

Pancakensyrup said:


> Good point although I've never stuck my face in the viv....there's a potential bitey thing in there lol and always wash my hands and arms after I've opened the doors...I understand with the kicking the hairs up with a spray bottle...will use a syringe got a spare one unused from kids medicine....how about A.avic with them being up top? I did think about hot glueing a small shelf near the end of her web tunnel and putting a small water dish on it for it


Water dish is best left on the floor IMO as its really there for humidity and you want it to rise throughout the enclosure, which it will do just fine on the floor.   Just put a few droplets on the webbing weekly for drinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CoinJar (Sep 14, 2015)

*Trapdoors...*



skar said:


> I'm jealous of your trap door spider.
> I would really like one of those...
> 
> As for the hairs going airborne; that's a disappointment for me.
> I haven't noticed it before but I will be considering your observation(s).


The Red Trapdoor was the primary reason I went to Ken the Bug Guy, they are really interesting animals with comparable lifespans to tarantulas and roughly the same eating habits. The downside is that they spend the vast majority of their time in their burrows, only exiting to dephecate and molt (I fixed this by premaking her burrow right on the edge of the glass). So little is known about their venom that it is not recommended to handle them as they are highly defensive and will bite if touched 99% of the time. I've read some accounts that a bite is harmless and hardly leaves a mark, while others have claimed that a bite can send you to the ER.


----------



## skar (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes they are very defensive. 
Don't handle them and there's no reason you should have to find out what a bite feels like.
I suggest using the bag method if you need to remove the spider for whatever reason.
Very cool picks I really like the trap door spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 14, 2015)

African Trapdoors venom is nasty.


----------



## Burchling (Sep 15, 2015)

*I've had 3...*

All from the same sac, all female, all different. One I could handle a little, and get her to go exactly where I wanted with a brush or chopstick. The worst of the bunch, Jezebel is so mean....well I say that, she's just being a T. However, in human behavioral standards this T would be considered "extremely violent." She was taking down full size dubia when they were bigger than her. Sometimes it takes 5 min to move her out of her cage because she wants to slap and try to bite whatever you keep touching her back legs with. No hairs, straight to fangs. Having said that, they are beautiful hardy T's. I love them just like I love all of my T's, but this is more of a 'looker.' If you feel me...


----------

